# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости компьютерной безопасности  >  Вредоносное ПО заражает BIOS и заставляет отказаться от пиратства

## CyberWriter

Необычная вредоносная программа заражает компьютеры пользователей в европейских странах, включая Бельгию, Нидерланды и Германию. Пока об этом таинственном приложении известно чрезвычайно мало, но, по словам жертв, это вредоносное приложение непосредственно влияет на BIOS компьютера.
Сотрудники ThreatTrack Security утверждают, что вредоносное ПО работает по такому же принципу, что и любое ransomware, но при этом не требует от жертвы заплатить определенный штраф. Вместо этого, когда человек загружает компьютер, на экране появляется изображение девушки-диджея и надпись «YOU STEAL MUSIC, I LOCK YOUR PC» (рус. «Вы крадете музыку, а я заблокирую ваш ПК»). Сама картинка и текст представлены в виде ANSI-картинки (изображение создается при помощи букв).


_«YOU STEAL MUSIC, I LOCK YOUR PC»._
Пока не совсем ясно, как распространяется это вредоносное программное обеспечение. Специалисты полагают, что оно просто скачивается с BitTorrent-сайтов вместе с очередным торрентом. Тайной остается и то, кто же стоит за этим вирусом. Возможно, во всем виноват обиженный музыкант, творчество которого активно распространяют через пиратские сайты.

anti-malware.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## KOLANICH

> Возможно, во всем виноват обиженный музыкант, творчество которого активно распространяют через пиратские сайты.


У музыкантов, как правило, навыков нет, троян же, прописывающийся в биос, будет дорого стоить.
Наверняка какой-то робингуд, решивший поднасрать копирастам. Но страдают, как всегда, пользователи.
А вообще, где пруф?

----------

